
YouTube demonotised my favourite channel - mangatmodi
https://www.youtube.com/post/UgwnW7YW9w47-Sc8_Jp4AaABCQ
======
mangatmodi
It claimed the channel to upload repetitive content. But this doesn't make
sense. It takes a lot of research and editing to create such videos. Google is
acting like a big bully now.

